
Ask HN: Can we hack together a ventilator? - xhkkffbf
There are already some good open source projects hacking together ventilators. It occurred to me that we might be able to combine a computer fan (or two) together with a fan controller chip and an arduino to make a ventilator.<p>I don&#x27;t know enough about the fan controller chips, though, to do this. Does anyone have an opinion?<p>Finally here&#x27;s the best open source project I&#x27;ve seen as a starting point:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;panvent.blogspot.com&#x2F;
======
opendomain
I am working on one now.

The problem is that ventilators require tubes to be inserted into the patients
lung. This requires a very skilled doctor and has a risk of infection and
injury.

So I am making an wooden lung - like an iron lung but made from plywood. I can
share the plans and sourcing for the parts if you want.

